# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Νανάκια (silkies)

## ktistis

Μου χάρισαν αυτή την κοτούλα!Είναι πανέμορφη, αν ξέρει κανεις κατι που θα με βοηθήσει να την κανω πιο ευτηχισμενη θα με βοηθήσει πολύ!Ακολουθού ν φωτογραφίες.

----------


## DimitrisPas13

φωτό;

----------


## Paul

Να και οι φωτογραφιες, φρεσκες φρεσκες!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Παύλο πως εχεις φωτογραφιες του Γρηγόρη απο την Λεμεσο?????????????

----------


## Paul

Μου τις εστειλε να τις παραθεσω διοτι δεν ξερει να ανεβαζει!!!!!!!!

----------


## kirkal

πανέμορφη η κοτούλα......αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η λεγόμενη κότα Αλάσκας εδώ στην Ελλάδα χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος αυτός...η προέλευση τους είναι απο Κίνα και το χαρακτηριστικό τους ότι διαθέτουν τρίχωμα αντί για φτερά. έχω δει απο κοντά και είναι πανέμορφες. να την χαιρεσαι

----------


## Paul

Φιλε Γρηγορη,
Εγω θα σου προτεινα να της/του παρεις ενα ταιρι του αντιθετου φυλου για παρεα, να του/της δινεις φυραμα καλης ποιοτητας και να του/της παρεχεις ενα ανετο, ομορφο, καθαρο και πρακτικο κοτετσι και θα ειναι μια χαρα. Να την χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!

----------


## ktistis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.Η συγκεκριμένη κοτούλα δεν σμήγει με τις άλλες νανες δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά είναι μόνη της.

----------


## lagreco69

Γρηγορη ειναι πολυ ομορφη/ος!! να την/ον χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## mariakappa

δεν εχω δει πιο ομορφη κοτα.να σου ζησει.

----------


## COMASCO

ειναι τελεια η κοτα..!!!να σου ζησει...!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυαγαπημενη μου ρατσα ειδικα τα αρσενικα ειναι τελεια...θελω και εγωωω!!!

----------


## epanomizoo

πολυ ομορφη και τα γαλαζια λειρια εχουν πλακα.πρεπει να της βρεις και ενα ταιρι .

----------


## ktistis

Είναι θυλικιά.Ξερει κανεις πόσο κάνει κτλ?

----------


## Paul

Εδω Θεσσαλονικη ενα  pet-shop πουλουσε 1 ζευγαρι silkies 60Ε αλλα ηταν σε αθλια κατασταση...Γενικα, παρολο που εχουν την ιδιαιτεροτητα οτι εχουν τριχωμα αντι για πουπουλα δεν ειναι πολυ ακριβες αρκει να ψαξεις να βρεις κοτες καλης ποιοτητας και οχι απο pet-shop.

----------


## ananda

πρώτη μου φορά βλέπω τέτοια κότα!!!
πολύ όμορφη...να τη χαίρεσαι ...

----------


## ktistis

60 ευρώ το ζευγάρι?

----------


## douriakos

25 ευρω ειχε αγορασει μια τετοια ο μπαμπας μου!

----------


## ktistis

εψαξα στο διαδύκτιο και βρηκα με 35 δολαρια.Ξέρεται αν μμπορεί να γονιμοποιήσει μα κανονικό νάνο κόκορα?Εσένα Νίκο ο πατέρας σου τι πήρε αρσενικιά η θυλικιά

----------


## douriakos

ζευγαρι ειχε παρει 3-4 διαφορετικα ζευγαρια απο παρομοιες κοτες επιδειξης! παραπανω δεν ξερω ομως καθως εγω δεν ασχοληθηκα!

----------

